# Mud flow on my Automatic taper



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Howdy,

I have mostly been using super taper for taping. Got a good deal on a Northstar automatic taper. My only complaint about automatic tapers is I found they do not always leave enough mud. Usually enough to do the job, but I like to have a bit more just to fillin the bevels on the flats a bit when im wiping. Is there anything I can adjust to change the mud flow?

Im batman :batman:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

no there isn't 
bazooka is more about the mud mixture .
plus why do you want to back wipe your tape, just a big waste of time imo ,and a lot of others on this site have expressed the same opinion


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> no there isn't
> bazooka is more about the mud mixture .
> plus why do you want to back wipe your tape, just a big waste of time imo ,and a lot of others on this site have expressed the same opinion


I was taught that not only does the final product need to look good, it needs to look good through out the process. for example, tapes need to be wiped neatly, bevels filled so it looks nice and straight without he wavy mud line just outside the tapes. all your butt joints and flats having straight neatly feathered edge intersecting at exactly 90 degress. basically, the hitler of taping taught me and it stuck. 

this way, the homeowner or whoever, will not be concerned and you will never have to utter the words, just wait, it will look good when im done.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I was taught that not only does the final product need to look good, it needs to look good through out the process. for example, tapes need to be wiped neatly, bevels filled so it looks nice and straight without he wavy mud line just outside the tapes. all your butt joints and flats having straight neatly feathered edge intersecting at exactly 90 degress. basically, the hitler of taping taught me and it stuck.
> 
> this way, the homeowner or whoever, will not be concerned and you will never have to utter the words, just wait, it will look good when im done.


I know what your saying, I have this conversation with the DWC I work for once a year. Our last conversation about "keeping it looking neat" happened this last friday.And once again I had to tell him pay me buy the hour if you want it done your way. (his way would take forever).
99% of GC know the process to get from point a to b with taping to get a good job, they look at the end result.
H.O.......well a whole new thread could be started on that.communication is a start, rather than make your work all girly like pretty every step of the way.time is money....period:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fair enough 2buck, So your wiping down the tapes and not filling or backwiping, What do you do with the access mud then?? I thought that was suppose to go back on the seam, If you do a nice tape and fill coat then 2nd coat is easier and less box filling, You must be putting a far amount on for 2nd coat, Not saying your wrong and we are right at all, This is almost worth a thread of its own, Just interested in what your doing :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Fair enough 2buck, So your wiping down the tapes and not filling or backwiping, What do you do with the access mud then?? I thought that was suppose to go back on the seam, If you do a nice tape and fill coat then 2nd coat is easier and less box filling, You must be putting a far amount on for 2nd coat, Not saying your wrong and we are right at all, This is almost worth a thread of its own, Just interested in what your doing :thumbsup:


So you can out hand coat a box
I would say it's not a just me thing either.
Why would you want to back wipe your tape with crap a$$ running bazooka mud that is going to shrink a lot any how.Just get the tape on and let it dry/shrink.Back wiping/coating the flat tape just swells the tape, and it takes longer to dry now,and it makes it harder to hide the flat.YOU WANT THE TAPE TO SHRINK,not expand.
when taping think taping,just get the damn stuff and make sure it sticks. If you want it all to look pretty, then your in the wrong trade, be a florist then.
We have experimented with the back wiping a long time ago,and found it to be a big NO NO and waste of time.What time you going to save in loading your boxes, one box load, maybe two??? not worth the time or effort. Plus I'm not climbing my fat a$$ up and down a ladder or bench to wipe ceiling tapes.
And look at all the typing you made me do cazna,don't you use that fiba fuse stuff anyhow:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So you can out hand coat a box
> I would say it's not a just me thing either.
> Why would you want to back wipe your tape with crap a$$ running bazooka mud that is going to shrink a lot any how.Just get the tape on and let it dry/shrink.Back wiping/coating the flat tape just swells the tape, and it takes longer to dry now,and it makes it harder to hide the flat.YOU WANT THE TAPE TO SHRINK,not expand.
> when taping think taping,just get the damn stuff and make sure it sticks. If you want it all to look pretty, then your in the wrong trade, be a florist then.
> ...


Thanks for thank 2buck, I understand your point, Yes i do use the fuse and it does not swell, its stabe, and far better at drying mud than paper, I dont climb up to wipe and back fill the ceilings, I have a rankee wipedown knife on a long exten handle, A BTE, its great and a mud diver valve between the gooseneck and pump, with a turn of a valve i can fill the taper or the box ( Great for taping corners and using mudrunner as well) so i have just been running a tight 7 box to even things out, Takes very little time, And if im wiping down wall tapes im there with pan in hand and mud to use so i just fill it, Again little extra time and not wasting mud, and second coat is less filling, But me being me i will prob try it your way to compare someday :thumbsup:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

cazna said:


> Fair enough 2buck, So your wiping down the tapes and not filling or backwiping, What do you do with the access mud then??


 EXCESS

Get an empty bucket to put it in and use it to install bead.


----------

